# Bacon Nachos



## kleenex (Mar 18, 2013)

Bacon Nachos | DudeFoods.com Food Blog & Reviews

When you just don't have the traditional tortilla chip around...


----------



## MrsLMB (Mar 19, 2013)

kleenex said:


> Bacon Nachos | DudeFoods.com Food Blog & Reviews
> 
> When you just don't have the traditional tortilla chip around...


 

LOL  now that would be a huge hit at our house !!


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 19, 2013)

I'd like to see that blogger's medical records.


----------



## kleenex (Mar 19, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> I'd like to see that blogger's medical records.



bacon is good for you food..


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 19, 2013)

But did you check out the deep-fried stuff he makes....and all the other stuff. It isn't the bacon, but his cholesterol and blood levels have to be hard hit if the stuff he writes about is what he eats on a regular basis...and, if I ate like that, I be so overweight that when I tried to stand up, my ankles would break (okay, I borrowed that from an ER doc I know whose first bariactric patient came in weighing 509 lb with two broken ankles when she tried to stand up and walk). Although, I am tempted to try his poutine burger...


----------



## MrsLMB (Mar 19, 2013)

Not everyone has the bad effect from this type of food.  My DH is one of those.  His cholesterol levels are so low that his physicians just don't understand.

Anyway ... I looked through his site and did find some interesting ideas.

I particularly like his idea of "cone" foods.


----------



## no mayonnaise (Mar 19, 2013)

Is there a vegetarian version?


----------



## Zagut (Mar 19, 2013)

Hey. No matter how bad for you it sounds. You've got to give it a try because it sounds so good. 

You only live once.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 20, 2013)

everyone's metabolisms are different. a friend who recently survived colon cancer was told by his doc to try to put on some weight, and a pound of bacon every week was  part of his recovery diet. he's always been as skinny as a rail, and chemo didn't help.

besides the butt cancer, how lucky can you get?


----------

